# I believe the Generation Z end date is permanent



## exodus08

Eroticarmin said:


> Willtip98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the way our world is going, with climate change and all, they may never be born at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much, I don't even think we'll make it to 2030.
Click to expand...

We'll Survive calm down.


----------



## 408610

Willtip98 said:


> I wish somebody could ban this guy already. Spouting the same "facts" over and over again with no evidence to back it up. It's like he has autism or something...


Can you please forgive him? He did say the ending date for Plural is anywhere between 2013 and 2018. I also forgive California Kid,sensation and etc. Well that is his opinion.


----------



## Willtip98

andrewyu2005 said:


> Can you please forgive him? He did say the ending date for Plural is anywhere between 2013 and 2018. I also forgive California Kid,sensation and etc. Well that is his opinion.


I just don't understand why a 50-year old could be so unhealthily obsessed with gatekeeping people who are 3 decades younger than him (He did say somewhere on r/GenX that he was born in 1969). You'd think he'd have better things to do than troll people on the Internet.


----------



## 408610

Willtip98 said:


> I just don't understand why a 50-year old could be so unhealthily obsessed with gatekeeping people who are 3 decades younger than him (He did say somewhere on r/GenX that he was born in 1969). You'd think he'd have better things to do than troll people on the Internet.


I am alright to be Early Z.Just let him say anything.If Pew did change the ending date for Millennials,then let it be.


----------



## 408610

Willtip98 said:


> I just don't understand why a 50-year old could be so unhealthily obsessed with gatekeeping people who are 3 decades younger than him (He did say somewhere on r/GenX that he was born in 1969). You'd think he'd have better things to do than troll people on the Internet.


Deleted.


----------



## Willtip98

andrewyu2005 said:


> I am alright to be Early Z.Just let him say anything.If Pew did change the ending date for Millennials,then let it be.


Interestingly, ypulse (Marketing and research firm) has them starting in 2001, which was a fairly common starting year a few years back.

https://www.ypulse.com/article/2019/04/10/5-ways-gen-zs-childhood-is-very-different-from-yours/
https://www.ypulse.com/article/2017/04/03/how-were-defining-gen-zand-why/


----------



## Howard99

Willtip98 said:


> andrewyu2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please forgive him? He did say the ending date for Plural is anywhere between 2013 and 2018. I also forgive California Kid,sensation and etc. Well that is his opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't understand why a 50-year old could be so unhealthily obsessed with gatekeeping people who are 3 decades younger than him (He did say somewhere on r/GenX that he was born in 1969). You'd think he'd have better things to do than troll people on the Internet.
Click to expand...

I think he was born in 1996 instead of 1969 since he's so obsessed with 1996 and 1997 born's are totally different generation

So according to Michael69, a pair of twin would be totally different generation if twin A born in December 31,1996 11.59 pm while twin B born in January 1,1997 12.00 am although the latter only a minute younger than the former

Twin A would remember 9/11 while twin
B wouldn't remember 9/11 according to Michael69


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Willtip98 said:


> Ah, yes. Those Boomers love lumping us mid-late 90s babies with elementary and middle school kids, don't they? We'll always be considered "kids" to them because of the 30+ year age gap.


The older boomers consider the younger boomers to be kids, lol!
Generally, older people do consider people younger than themselves to be kids.
It makes the older people feel younger.
And it makes them happy.
:ball:


----------



## Willtip98

Howard99 said:


> I think he was born in 1996 instead of 1969 since he's so obsessed with 1996 and 1997 born's are totally different generation
> 
> So according to Michael69, a pair of twin would be totally different generation if twin A born in December 31,1996 11.59 pm while twin B born in January 1,1997 12.00 am although the latter only a minute younger than the former
> 
> Twin A would remember 9/11 while twin
> B wouldn't remember 9/11 according to Michael69


Correction: According to him, someone born August 31st, 1996 is completely different to someone born September 1st, 1996 because one was in the C/O 2014 and the other was in the C/O 2015. The latter would also not remember things until the late 2000s due to "post-9/11 overprotective parenting" that supposedly caused them to form memories much later. This bizarre theory is not only baseless but completely bogus. 

https://i.redd.it/7w2gp07sxib31.png


----------



## Howard99

Willtip98 said:


> Howard99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was born in 1996 instead of 1969 since he's so obsessed with 1996 and 1997 born's are totally different generation
> 
> So according to Michael69, a pair of twin would be totally different generation if twin A born in December 31,1996 11.59 pm while twin B born in January 1,1997 12.00 am although the latter only a minute younger than the former
> 
> Twin A would remember 9/11 while twin
> B wouldn't remember 9/11 according to Michael69
> 
> 
> 
> Correction: According to him, someone born August 31st, 1996 is completely different to someone born September 1st, 1996 because one was in the C/O 2014 and the other was in the C/O 2015. The latter would also not remember things until the late 2000s due to "post-9/11 overprotective parenting" that supposedly caused them to form memories much later. This bizarre theory is not only baseless but completely bogus.
> 
> https://i.redd.it/7w2gp07sxib31.png
Click to expand...

Well...I think what we can do is just ignore him LOL


----------



## Michael69

Willtip98 said:


> Correction: According to him, someone born August 31st, 1996 is completely different to someone born September 1st, 1996 because one was in the C/O 2014 and the other was in the C/O 2015. The latter would also not remember things until the late 2000s due to "post-9/11 overprotective parenting" that supposedly caused them to form memories much later. This bizarre theory is not only baseless but completely bogus.
> 
> https://i.redd.it/7w2gp07sxib31.png


Dude shut up. You always complain about how I consider people born in 1996 to a lot different than people born in 1997 and how people born in 1997 and 1998 are not Gen Z.Get over it already. A very large majority of people agree that anyone born after 1996 is fully, unquestionably Gen Z.


----------



## Willtip98

Howard99 said:


> Well...I think what we can do is just ignore him LOL


I can only ignore him for so long. His spamming is more annoying than it is ridiculous. Every time I've responded with counterpoints in the past, he simply ignores them all. What exactly is the point of posting the same thing every month or so anyway?

Dare I say, he sounds a lot like Donald Trump.


----------



## leftover crack

you can not base your identity on your corresponding "generation" determined by some deplorable nutcase who believes that society is divided by birthdate


----------



## Willtip98

succ said:


> you can not base your identity on your corresponding "generation" determined by some deplorable nutcase who believes that society is divided by birthdate


Tbh I see it as just another way to divide people apart, this time based on age. They do this all in the name of marketing. The companies will want to cut a generation short because they need a new "young/hip/cool/fresh" demographic to appeal to. If they can't do that, they can't make a profit and their company goes bankrupt. It's like trying to fix something that isn't broken.

They should just divide gens up by decades of birth like they do in China (Post-80s, post-90s, post-00s, etc).


----------



## 408610

Willtip98 said:


> Tbh I see it as just another way to divide people apart, this time based on age. They do this all in the name of marketing. The companies will want to cut a generation short because they need a new "young/hip/cool/fresh" demographic to appeal to. If they can't do that, they can't make a profit and their company goes bankrupt. It's like trying to fix something that isn't broken.
> 
> They should just divide gens up by decades of birth like they do in China (Post-80s, post-90s, post-00s, etc).


Ermm We are Gen Z because We would be the last Generation to have witness the current life and situation or life and situation in 2010s(1st January 2010 to 31st December 2019) before future which is 2020 happen


----------



## Willtip98

andrewyu2005 said:


> We would be the last Generation to have witness the current life and situation or life and situation in 2010s(1st January 2010 to 31st December 2019) before future which is 2020 happen


?


----------



## 408610

Willtip98 said:


> ?


As you know I am a Pentecostal/Evangelical charismatic Christian and a supporter of President of United States of America,President Trump or Donald John Trump, Does anybody know Sadhu Sundar Selvaraj? He is a Christian who has the gift of prophecy. And in 2010,He predicted that there will be a tsunami in Japan.And it did happen in 2011.And he predict that 2020 is a year where you could see the world turn into cashless society.So if you say we are not Gen Z,then what Generations are we? Younger Millennials whom The Early,Mid,Late 1980s, Early and Mid 1990s born babies do not want us to be.So if you want us to be Late Millennials, Can you please inform Pew about it because bjoh249,Michael69,Scoobyscoob and INFPsyche would not agree with you that they see us those who were born from(1st January 1997-31st December 1998) as an Early Gen Z.If you move the 1981 born babies to Gen X,They would say Why are we different from 1982 born babies? You have to tell them why are they different from each other? And if you move 2000 born babies(1st January 2000-31st December 2000) to Millennials,They would say why are they different from 2001 born babies?We can never ever agree with the ending date for Generation X, Millennials and Plurals.We have to be objectives about it.


----------



## 408610

Oxford Living Dictionaries describes a millennial as "a person reaching young adulthood in the early 21st century."[35]

Pew Research Center has observed that "*ecause generations are analytical constructs, it takes time for popular and expert consensus to develop as to the precise boundaries that demarcate one generation from another."[36][37] The Pew Research Center defines millennials as born from 1981 to 1996, choosing these dates for "key political, economic and social factors", including the September 11th terrorist attacks, the Great Recession, and the Internet explosion. Pew indicated they would remain open to date recalibration.[38] Many major media outlets have cited Pew's definition for the date range of millennials, including Time magazine,[39] The Washington Post,[40], Reuters[41], Business Insider[42], The New York Times[43], and The Wall Street Journal.[44]

Jonathan Rauch, senior fellow at the Brookings Institution, wrote for The Economist in 2018 that "generations are squishy concepts", but the 1981 to 1996 birth cohort is a "widely accepted" definition for millennials.[45] The American Psychological Association describes millennials as those born between the years 1981 and 1996,[46] as does the Federal Reserve Board,[47] and Ernst and Young.[48] The birth years of 1981 to 1996 have been used to define millennials by PBS,[49] CBS,[50] ABC Australia,[51] The Washington Post,[52] The Washington Times,[53] and The Los Angeles Times.[54]

Gallup Inc.,[55][56][57] MSW Research,[58], the Resolution Foundation use 1980–1996,[59] PricewaterhouseCoopers has used 1981 to 1995,[60] and Nielsen Media Research has defined millennials as between 21 and 37 years old in 2018.[61] The United States Chamber of Commerce, a business-oriented lobbying group,[62] uses 1980–1999.[63] In 2014, U.S PIRG described millennials as those born between 1983 and 2000.[64][65][66] The United States Census Bureau used the birth years 1982 to 2000 in a 2015 news release to describe millennials,[67] but they have stated that "there is no official start and end date for when millennials were born"[68] and they do not define millennials.[69][70][71]

Australia's McCrindle Research uses 1980–1994 as Generation Y birth years.[72]

In his 2008 book The Lucky Few: Between the Greatest Generation and the Baby Boom, author Elwood Carlson used the term "New Boomers" to describe this cohort. He identified the birth years of 1983–2001, based on the upswing in births after 1983 and finishing with the "political and social challenges" that occurred after the September 11th terrorist acts.[12] Authors William Strauss and Neil Howe define millennials as born between 1982–2004.[1] However, Howe described the dividing line between millennials and the following Generation Z as "tentative", saying "you can’t be sure where history will someday draw a cohort dividing line until a generation fully comes of age".[73]

Individuals born in the Generation X and millennial cusp years of the late 1970s and early to mid 1980s have been identified as a "microgeneration" with characteristics of both generations.[74] Names given to these "cuspers" include Xennials,[75] Generation Catalano,[76] and the Oregon Trail Generation.[77]

I used to think that I am Millennials before but I am okay to be Early Generation Z or Plural right now.*


----------



## Willtip98

andrewyu2005 said:


> As you know I am a Pentecostal/Evangelical charismatic Christian and a supporter of President of United States of America,President Trump or Donald John Trump, Does anybody know Sadhu Sundar Selvaraj? He is a Christian who has the gift of prophecy. And in 2010,He predicted that there will be a tsunami in Japan.And it did happen in 2011.And he predict that 2020 is a year where you could see the world turn into cashless society.So if you say we are not Gen Z,then what Generations are we? Younger Millennials whom The Early,Mid,Late 1980s, Early and Mid 1990s born babies do not want us to be.So if you want us to be Late Millennials, Can you please inform Pew about it because bjoh249,Michael69,Scoobyscoob and INFPsyche would not agree with you that they see us those who were born from(1st January 1997-31st December 1998) as an Early Gen Z.If you move the 1981 born babies to Gen X,They would say Why are we different from 1982 born babies? You have to tell them why are they different from each other? And if you move 2000 born babies(1st January 2000-31st December 2000) to Millennials,They would say why are they different from 2001 born babies?We can never ever agree with the ending date for Generation X, Millennials and Plurals.We have to be objectives about it.


Interestingly, the US Census Bureau starts the Millennials at 1982. The origin of the term "Millennial" was in 1987, when the public began to notice the connection of 1982 babies to the new Millennium as they entered Kindergarten that year. They were going to be the first to graduate high school in the new Millennium, aka the year 2000 (Though technically, the new Millennium began in 2001, not 2000, since there was no year 0 on the calendar). Although, 1981 is a good starting point as well, as they were the first to graduate high school after the Columbine school shooting in 1999, arguably the first Millennial defining moment. 2000 would be a good starting point for Gen Z (Although it would also be the least controversial one for sure) as they were the first who graduated after the Parkland shooting, arguably Z's first defining moment. Kind of interesting that both generations' first defining moments were school shootings.

Don't listen to Michael69, he's just a troll.


----------



## 408610

Willtip98 said:


> Interestingly, the US Census Bureau starts the Millennials at 1982. The origin of the term "Millennial" was in 1987, when the public began to notice the connection of 1982 babies to the new Millennium as they entered Kindergarten that year. They were going to be the first to graduate high school in the new Millennium, aka the year 2000 (Though technically, the new Millennium began in 2001, not 2000, since there was no year 0 on the calendar). Although, 1981 is a good starting point as well, as they were the first to graduate high school after the Columbine school shooting in 1999, arguably the first Millennial defining moment. 2000 would be a good starting point for Gen Z (Although it would also be the least controversial one for sure) as they were the first who graduated after the Parkland shooting, arguably Z's first defining moment. Kind of interesting that both generations' first defining moments were school shootings.
> 
> Don't listen to Michael69, he's just a troll.


Millennials, also known as Generation Y (or simply Gen Y), are the demographic cohort following Generation X and preceding Generation Z. Researchers and popular media use the early 1980s as starting birth years and the mid-1990s to early 2000s as ending birth years. Millennials are sometimes referred to as "echo boomers" due to a major surge in birth rates in the 1980s and 1990s, and because millennials are often the children of the baby boomers. The characteristics of millennials vary by region and by individual, and the group experiences a variety of social and economic conditions, but they are generally marked by their coming of age in the Information Age, and are comfortable in their usage of digital technologies and social media.


----------



## 408610

Willtip98 said:


> Interestingly, the US Census Bureau starts the Millennials at 1982. The origin of the term "Millennial" was in 1987, when the public began to notice the connection of 1982 babies to the new Millennium as they entered Kindergarten that year. They were going to be the first to graduate high school in the new Millennium, aka the year 2000 (Though technically, the new Millennium began in 2001, not 2000, since there was no year 0 on the calendar). Although, 1981 is a good starting point as well, as they were the first to graduate high school after the Columbine school shooting in 1999, arguably the first Millennial defining moment. 2000 would be a good starting point for Gen Z (Although it would also be the least controversial one for sure) as they were the first who graduated after the Parkland shooting, arguably Z's first defining moment. Kind of interesting that both generations' first defining moments were school shootings.
> 
> Don't listen to Michael69, he's just a troll.


https://www.personalitycafe.com/generation-y-forum/1254490-poll-generation-y-span-3.html

You see how i argue with bjoh249. And majority of the people go by 1981-1996 definition and spans which is the most common definition and spans of generations or the most popular definition and spans of Generations. If i disagree with them that Millennials are people who were born from 1981-1996, They would come and attack me period.I do not believe in what the media say about Generations period like how I do not believe in what the fake news like CNN,NYT, TWP and etc say about Trump. And Now Fox News is going against Trump but unlike Those fake news,at least,They are very honest about him because Paul Ryan,the ex or previous speaker for the Houses is now being employed by them as a worker in the Fox Corporation If I am not mistaken.If Pew still stick with 1981-1996 definition and span,we just have to accept it period even if we disagree on how the spans look like. We see whether Pew would change the definitions and spans of Generation X and Millennials.We will see whether Pew ended Gen Y in 1998 or 1999.Millennial population size varies, depending on the definition used. William Strauss and Neil Howe projected in their 1991 book Generations that the U.S. millennial population would be 76 million.[106] In 2014, using dates ranging from 1982 to 2004, Neil Howe revised the number to over 95 million people (in the U.S.).[107] In a 2012 Time magazine article, it was estimated that there were approximately 80 million U.S. millennials.[108] The United States Census Bureau, using birth dates ranging from 1982 to 2000, stated the estimated number of U.S. millennials in 2015 was 83.1 million people.[109]

The Millennial generation continues to grow as young immigrants expand its ranks. The Pew Research Center has projected that by 2019 millennials will surpass Baby Boomers to become the largest living generation in the United States. By analyzing U.S Census data they found that in 2016 there were an estimated 71 million millennials, based on Pew's definition of the generation which ranges from 1981 to 1996, compared to 74.1 million Baby Boomers.[110]

According to the Pew Research Center, "Among men, only 4% of millennials [ages 21 to 36 in 2017] are veterans, compared with 47%" of men in their 70s and 80s, "many of whom came of age during the Korean War and its aftermath."[111] Some of these veterans, are combat veterans, having fought in Afghanistan and/or Iraq.[112] As of 2016, millennials are the majority of the total veteran population.[113] According to the Pentagon in 2016, 19% of Millenials are interested in serving in the military, and 15% have a parent with a history of military service.[114]

In 2017, fewer than 56% Millennial were non-Hispanic whites, compared with more than 84% of Americans in their 70s and 80s, 57% had never been married, and 67% lived in a metropolitan area.[111] According to the Brookings Institute, millennials are the “demographic bridge between the largely white older generations (pre-millennials) and much more racially diverse younger generations (post-millennials)


----------



## karlpalaka

Eroticarmin said:


> Pretty much, I don't even think we'll make it to 2030.


2030 might be the year when those born in 2000 and later will outnumber those born before 2000. I know it sometime during the early 30s this will happen.


----------



## Bonjowser

Willtip98 said:


> Interestingly, the US Census Bureau starts the Millennials at 1982. The origin of the term "Millennial" was in 1987, when the public began to notice the connection of 1982 babies to the new Millennium as they entered Kindergarten that year. They were going to be the first to graduate high school in the new Millennium, aka the year 2000.


So rather than it being the starting or ending point... 
The millennium was 2000, the year. It signaled the start of a new millennium & was celebrated by some at 'the stroke of' midnight 12/31/99, but not an entire decade or century. Y2K paranoia saw a lot of panic shopping, not all that unlike Costco experiences 20 years later.

So we can only be sure about people born in 1982 (with the exception of a few 5th-year seniors born in 1981, and early-grads born in 1983) for sure being millennials then... unless. What if we looked at BOTH millenniums? What if we considered at the Second Millennium & the Third Millennium with equal mathematical weight? What if the Class of 2000 is the midpoint of the Millennial generation? What then? 

A generation is considered to be 19 years, after the Metonic (Lunar) Cycle. Metonic cycle, in chronology, is a period of 19 years in which there are 235 lunations, or synodic months, after which the Moon's phases recur on the same days of the solar year, or year of the seasons. 

Notice that 19 is an odd number? That lends itself to where I am going with this. If 2000 is median (midpoint), then there are exactly 9-years in either direction from 2000 which account for the Millennial generation. 
The Class of 1991 to 1999 (Xennials), born 1973 to 1981, and...
The Class of 2001 to 2009 (Millennials with a capital-M), born 1983 to 1991
So then regardless of how much people who came of age in the 1990s don't want to be associated with the rest of their generation by referring to themselves "Xennials" or whatever they want... technically, they are a part of the generation centered on the millennium.

That would mean the next generation (Plurals, gen-Z, iGen, Zoomers... ) are those born 1992 to 2010, and the midpoint of that generation is 2001. Those born the year of 9/11, who just came of age in 2019. Of course some of the older-half 'zellennials' might wanna 'identify' as millennials, just as 'Xennials' and Gen-Jonesers try to detach from the millennials and boomers, respectively. 
The class of 2010 - 2018, (Zellennials), born 1992 to 2000.
The class of 2020 - 2028, (Zoomers with a capital-Zoom), born 2002 to 2010.

Another strong identifying marker of the difference between actual Gen-Xers and Xennial (millennials) - The phenomenon of white and Hispanic teenagers from small towns and the burbs appropriating death-styles, affecting 'hip-hop'-speak, and imitating what they perceived to be the mannerisms of black gangster culture as portrayed in gangster rap, which didn't start to predominate the music charts until end-of-summer 1990 with Vanilla Ice's Ice Ice Baby & Kid Frost's This is for La Raza, both of which correspond with... the Class of 1991. Back in the 1980's, Gen-X teenagers listened to music openly across all racial lines... they just didn't imitate, emulate, appropriate, affectate. The wankster and hankster hadn't become 'a thing' ...yet. After the Class of 1990, you have an extremely marked spike in the amount of homicide-waiting-to-happen-oriented hip-hop, morbidly-Nihilistic grunge & suicide-inspiring country they began to peddle teenagers & young 'adults' alike. And then, just when you thought it couldn't get any worse, MTV (MUSIC TeleVision) stopped playing music, opting instead for an endless sea of annoying reality shows, while their competitor VH-1 ruined the music video experience with their play-by-play narrative snarkasm of, literally, every video.

Gen-X defined by Boomers or Xennials... and you get 1965 to 1980 (... or 1979... or 1981... or 1982... or 1983... or 1984... or...)
Gen-X defined by Gen-Xers as a whole... when we actually can be found blogging on social media, and you get 1954 to 1972...
The Generation Jones Half who didn't get drafted into Vietnam, did a lot of drugs & disco in the 70's graduated 1972 to 1979.
The Gen-X with a capital-X half who were kids in the 70's, graduated in the 80's & had the best music graduated 1980 to 1990.

And I guess that means the Boomers are combined with the Silents... which they probably hate... but probably not as much as the Silents hate it. Oh well. Born 1935 to 1953 & Graduated 1953 to 1971. 

There, for what it's worth, that's my two cents.


----------



## GoingNowhere97

Bonjowser said:


> A generation is considered to be 19 years, after the Metonic (Lunar) Cycle. Metonic cycle, in chronology, is a period of 19 years in which there are 235 lunations, or synodic months, after which the Moon's phases recur on the same days of the solar year, or year of the seasons.


19 year generations are uncommon, and someone would only use them so they could have every year of two decades covered in their generation span. It takes 18 years to become an adult, so that should be the honest to god year length for any generation.

But people cherry pick how long generations last, ie having baby boomers last 18 years but gen x only lasting 15 years. If you just go with the notion that gen x was 1961-1979, and applied the 18 year rule to every other generation, then we wouldn't be having these endless debates over when generations began and ended. 1980-1998 seems like a very reasonable span for the millennial generation, seeing as someone born in 98 was at least cognizant during the tail-end of the early 2000s, but holier than thou gatekeepers always want to feel some sense of superiority to people born late in a decade, so they're resistant to such a definition.


----------



## jetser

Bonjowser said:


> (Xennials), born 1973 to 1981, and...


Xennials, to my knowledge are the ones who were born during the Star Wars sequels, so 1977-1983.
They are an in-between generation between X and Y, obtaining the latter's lust for technology but with the memories of the former's of an analogue childhood.


----------



## karlpalaka

GoingNowhere97 said:


> 19 year generations are uncommon, and someone would only use them so they could have every year of two decades covered in their generation span. It takes 18 years to become an adult, so that should be the honest to god year length for any generation.
> 
> But people cherry pick how long generations last, ie having baby boomers last 18 years but gen x only lasting 15 years. If you just go with the notion that gen x was 1961-1979, and applied the 18 year rule to every other generation, then we wouldn't be having these endless debates over when generations began and ended. 1980-1998 seems like a very reasonable span for the millennial generation, seeing as someone born in 98 was at least cognizant during the tail-end of the early 2000s, but holier than thou gatekeepers always want to feel some sense of superiority to people born late in a decade, so they're resistant to such a definition.


1961-1979 is 19 years if we are including 1961 and 1979. I would keep it at a flat 20 years, but yes, the earlier years will differ from the later years, so really I would not say generations should be more than five years if all five years ended up sharing the same experiences.


----------

